# Hey ladies



## Lil Mama (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello ladies, i was just wondering what you all for gear...i am new to hunting, my husband hunts and is on this board as well...
i was thinking of getting a Benelli 20 gauge nova for firearm..and maybe a Martin Jaguar with 46 lb draw weight....any input would be nice:corkysm55


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Lil Mama said:


> i was thinking of getting a Benelli 20 gauge nova for firearm..


I have this gun and I really like it. It's a great all around gun for me.


----------



## Lil Mama (Nov 28, 2004)

does it have a kick to it...i am a small woman...hubby says no but when i shot his 12 gauge winchester it knocked me on my arse...:lol:
do you use it besides deer hunting?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

With slugs, it kicks, but not too bad. Not as much as a 12 gauge, that's for sure.  To give you an idea, I'm 5' 6". I also use it for skeet, pheasants, rabbits, and squirrels and it hardly kicks at all. 

I'm new to hunting myself and I absolutely love it. We're thinking about shopping for a youth 870 for our kids and I might give that a try myself. If you would like to meet up some time, you are welcome to take my gun for a test drive.


----------



## Lil Mama (Nov 28, 2004)

well to give you idea i 5'4 LOL....
yeah sounds like a plan or if iget mine before i meet up with maybe we go skeet, it will be my first time...
are you gonna go that meet-n-greet in dec?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Yes, I'm going to the Xmas party in December. M n G's are always a great time, can't wait!


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't comment much about the gun other than I shot a variety of 20g at an BOW event. I shot probably 50+ shots and had a nice bruise, but it was kind of like a badge of honor  My shotgun is a 12g that my dad gave me - however I've never shot it. I'm not too worried about getting knocked on my arse, I'm 5'3" but I have plenty of mass to keep me upright  


For bowhunting I use a Parker Challenger. I have a very short draw length and it's actually a youth bow with a 22 inch draw, it's about 42 lbs and it only weighs like 3 pounds. Lilbow is a new bowhunter this year too, btu I can't remember what kind of bow she has..

Have fun! 
Robin


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I'm not sure if this is quite the right spot for this but all this talk about shotgun gauges and shooters being knocked on their arse got me going.

There is a lot of mythology about which gauge shotgun recoils harder, a 12 gauge or a 20 gauge. The 20 gauge often being recommended as a ladies and youth gun due to less weight and the presumption of less recoil. The truth of the matter is that the recoil of a 20 gauge can be the same, or more, or less than a 12 gauge, depending on what shells you shoot and how heavy the shotgun is, regardless of it's gauge.

You can change the recoil produced by your shotgun by changing the shells that you shoot. Look at the markings on your shot shell boxes. You'll see a weight of shot listed in ounces and a powder charge listed in drams equivalant. Lighter loads of shot and/or lighter loads of powder, produce less recoil. Most shotgun work, like breaking clays, or killing rabbits and grouse, can be done with lighter loads. Save the magnum shells for the few hunting situations where they give you a needed advantage.

Given a 20 gauge shell with a 1 ounce load of shot and a given powder charge, and a 12 gauge shell with a 1 ounce load of shot and the same powder charge, and two shotguns that weigh the same, both will recoil about the same. All other things being equal, the lighter gun will have greater recoil energy than the heavier gun.

You can buy 7/8 ounce, 1 ounce and 1 1/8 ounce loads for your 20 gauge with both reduced and maximum powder charges in them. You can buy 1 ounce, 1 1/8 ounce and 1 1/4 ounce loads pushed by various charges of powder in 12 gauge shell. A 7/8 ounce load of shot pushed by a reduced powder load will produce less recoil than a 1 1/8 ounce load pushed by a maximum charge. A 20 gauge can be loaded lighter than a 12 gauge with the right factory ammunition, but a hot 20 gauge load can kick harder than a light 12 gauge load.

Shotgun fit to your particular body shape, mounting the gun properly to your shoulder and getting your check tight against the stock can make a big difference in how you perceive recoil. Assuming that these three are correct, than you can manage the recoil of your 20 gauge or 12 gauge up or down some by your choice of shells.

I'll get off my soapbox now. I hope that you all find guns that you like and that fit, use appropriate shells for the job being done, and shoot enough to get used to the recoil and to hit what you shoot at.
Happy hunting,

Lindsey


----------



## SnowShoe (Jan 8, 2002)

For gun season I shoot a 243.win Model 7. I have a 20g Benelli Montefeltro(sp?) Shotgun, for Bow I have a Hoyt X-tec 40 to 50Lb with 27.5 inch draw with Easton Arrows (aluminium). For Blackpowder I have a CVA 50 for now. I love my bow nicest one I've shot, smoothe, quiet, dependable.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Lindsey said:


> There is a lot of mythology about which gauge shotgun recoils harder, a 12 gauge or a 20 gauge. The 20 gauge often being recommended as a ladies and youth gun due to less weight and the presumption of less recoil. The truth of the matter is that the recoil of a 20 gauge can be the same, or more, or less than a 12 gauge, depending on what shells you shoot and how heavy the shotgun is, regardless of it's gauge.
> 
> 
> Lindsey



Lindsey, you brought up some great points, gave a lot of great info, and explained it wonderfully. Lindsey was one of my hunter's safety instructors and is a excellent and very patient teacher.  

I should clarify that I use a 3/4oz in my 20 gauge and my husband uses 1 oz in his 12 gauge. My gun is quite a bit lighter than his so maybe in the long run, there isn't that much of a difference?


----------



## Lil Mama (Nov 28, 2004)

Well thanks for all the great input...
i have decided on my bow, went last thursday to pro shop and shot hoyt and martin..I am going to get the MArtin Tigress LT. It should all be set by Feb.
I am so excited. Again thanks ladies for all you replies

Enjoy what is left of hunting this year
JEanette


----------

